# Interesting Textize Cleaner Bottle



## Hulingirl (Sep 9, 2012)

Textize Cleaner bottle, mint condition paper label and embossing....


----------



## epackage (Sep 9, 2012)

What flavor is it, root beer or cherry...[]


----------



## Hulingirl (Sep 9, 2012)

Textize laundry cleaning bottle


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 9, 2012)

I dont think she caught that E   lol


----------



## Hulingirl (Sep 9, 2012)

textize


----------



## Hulingirl (Sep 9, 2012)

Whats wrong with you all, I bragged about people being nice here and some of you have turned into some of the rudest people??? No it isn't a soda bottle but  it's a vintage bottle I thought was interesting?? Oh I got it by the way!


----------



## Hulingirl (Sep 9, 2012)

Don't think I caught it? Really?


----------



## Hulingirl (Sep 9, 2012)

we were taught as children...that if you don't have anything nice to say then don't say nothing at all....I can do with constructive criticism, I don't have a problem with that all I ask was for an opinion....year condition...etc? Epac usually doesn't mind offering advice and sharing his wisdom but I'm sorry I ask or shared!


----------



## epackage (Sep 9, 2012)

If you're aware that your asking about a household cleaner in the soda section and someone points it out what makes the comment rude, this is the second time you've said that and neither time was it true Trish. You seem a bit sensitive to be honest so I'll do my best to avoid your posts so the water works don't startup....have fun here...SMH


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey Trish,








 "     Texize Chemicals, now Dow Brands, was one of the agency's first accounts and was the mainstay of its business for many years. When Henderson was just starting out, Texize was a young company selling industrial cleaner to textile mills. Henderson persuaded Texize founder and Greenville businessman Jack Greer to package the cleaner for consumer use, thus giving birth to Texize Household Cleaner." 

James M. Henderson


----------



## Hulingirl (Sep 9, 2012)

Rick, Nice website!  Loved all the detailedinfo on your pics and those bottles were beautiful! I like the inks, i have one not sure of, if you ever have time or interested I have a question about one or could you led me in right direction on whom to ask? Thanks trisha


----------



## Hulingirl (Sep 9, 2012)

Epac, I didn't realize that I had done that, again i am fairly new here and don't know which places I am to post what...yes I know the obvious and again didn't realize that but I was suprised cause you have been very helpful and always one to comment honest things about certain bottles and i admire your wisdom, I dont mind being corrected but did you really have to point me out like that? Jokes on me but I really have want tolearn more on soda bottles etc. and one day ill look back on this and laugh but this did bother me, I don't want you not commenting jusy PM if I did something wrong or whatever? Again, you have given me great advice and info I needed almost everytime I had a question and thats what made me love this site, you were kind and again Thank You!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Hulingirl
> 
> Rick, Nice website!Â  Loved all the detailedinfo on your pics and those bottles were beautiful! I like the inks, i have one not sure of, if you ever have time or interested I have a question about one or could you led me in right direction on whom to ask? Thanks trisha


 
 Thanks []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Hulingirl
> 
> Whats wrong with you all, I bragged about people being nice here and some of you have turned into some of the rudest people??? No it isn't a soda bottle butÂ  it's a vintage bottle I thought was interesting?? Oh I got it by the way!


 

 E was just messing around I know him. I just shot that comment back as a neutral  "ha ha" no harm no foul


----------



## Hulingirl (Sep 9, 2012)

surfacefaceone, Thank you for the info, you kearn something new everyday...lol thats quite interesting, thanks again for helping me with the info ~Trish~


----------

